# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Xin sơ đồ thủy lực của máy chấn tôn TOYOKOKI

## Xuanbacvt

Em đang sửa cái máy chấn tôn hiệu TOYOKOKI, Phần điện em đã khắc phục xong. Phần thủy lực của nó đang bị trục trặc: Khi xy lanh lên hết hành trình và dừng lại thì không tự giữ ở vị trí đó mà bị trôi xuống. Bác nào có sơ đồ thủy lực của em nó thì chỉ giáo giúp em với. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## CNC FANUC

Vậy mà đã gọi là xong, nếu phần điện đã đúng thì nó tự giữ, nhớ ko nhâm thì loại này tắt máy lưỡi nó rơi xuống

----------


## lineage2

Mình thấy các loại máy chấn củ rất hay dể qặp bệnh này.
Bên mình cũng từng bị như vậy. Theo ý kiến của mình thì bạn cần kiểm tra lại các van thủy lực, ống thủy lực xem có bị hở van ko, ống có kín ko.
Thông thường nếu hở khi chạy có áp cao sẽ bị chảy dầu ra ngoài qua đó mình biết chổ để khắc phục thôi.
Còn nếu tất cả đều tốt thì khả năng phốt của hai pitton chấn bị hỏng gây rò rỉ dầu từ khoang dưới lên khoang trên nên gây tụt ben. Ngoài ra còn trường hợp
nữa là roon của xilanh bị hỏng gây chảy dầu từ khoang dưới về thùng dầu.
Để chửa hai bệnh này chỉ có cách là tháo ben ra thôi, vất vả lắm đây, hehe.
Chúc thành công.

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Vậy mà đã gọi là xong, nếu phần điện đã đúng thì nó tự giữ, nhớ ko nhâm thì loại này tắt máy lưỡi nó rơi xuống


Cái này nó vẫn giữ vị trí khi mất điện bác nhé.

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Mình thấy các loại máy chấn củ rất hay dể qặp bệnh này.
> Bên mình cũng từng bị như vậy. Theo ý kiến của mình thì bạn cần kiểm tra lại các van thủy lực, ống thủy lực xem có bị hở van ko, ống có kín ko.
> Thông thường nếu hở khi chạy có áp cao sẽ bị chảy dầu ra ngoài qua đó mình biết chổ để khắc phục thôi.
> Còn nếu tất cả đều tốt thì khả năng phốt của hai pitton chấn bị hỏng gây rò rỉ dầu từ khoang dưới lên khoang trên nên gây tụt ben. Ngoài ra còn trường hợp
> nữa là roon của xilanh bị hỏng gây chảy dầu từ khoang dưới về thùng dầu.
> Để chửa hai bệnh này chỉ có cách là tháo ben ra thôi, vất vả lắm đây, hehe.
> Chúc thành công.


Vâng em cũng loại trừ như bác rồi nhưng vẫn chưa được. Phớt xi lanh tốt, Không dò gỉ dầu, Bây giờ chỉ còn bộ van thôi nhưng em không rành về thủy lực lắm nên loay hoay mãi.

----------


## CNC FANUC

máy này thì chắc là chưa đến mức sử dụng van servo? vẫn giữ vị trí khi mất điện vậy là loại van 4-3(hoặc 5-3) khóa hai ngõ ra khi ko có điện, vậy khi lên hết hành trình cắt điện của van nó ko thể xuống nếu ko tác động vào van lại,những chuyện khác chưa cần bàn tới

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Mr.L

a thử kiểm tra lại cái van anh ơi dưới em kiu là con cua 1 chiều hay 2 chiều ah

----------


## CKD

Có thể van dầu bị bẩn nên mòn, không kín nữa. Nên khi không di chuyển, cả 2 chiều đều off thì dầu vẫn rò, gây tụt áp thụt pen.
Để tìm cái van này thì xem lúc nâng hạ van nào được đóng, thường có 2 van đóng. 1 van chính và 1 van điều hướng, có thể có thêm van điều áp.
Xác định rồi thì kiểm tra, xúc rửa, vệ sinh. Nếu không được thì thay mới.

Mình không rành về thuỷ lực lắm, nhưng có xem qua thuỷ lực máy chấn, có sửa qua thuỷ lực máy ép phun. Nên biết chút chút, dùng từ không chính xác lắm.

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## CNC FANUC

vâ đề là máy này đang chạy hay là mua ở bãi về sửa
- nếu đang chạy bị hư gì đó rồi sửa lại nó bị thế này thì phải coi lại, còn chuyện van bị lòn dầu ko phải là ko có với van quá cũ thì là bình thường, nhưng mức độ mà mòn tới nỗi lên hết hành trình bị tụt ben luôn thì có lẽ mới thấy lần  đầu van bị dò ko thể cho mức dầu ra nhanh quá như vậy
- nếu máy mua bãi về sửa lần đầu thì khỏi bàn, khó chuẩn đoán từ xa được
@CKD:hãng CKD của cụ sản xuất cả thiết bị khí nén,thủy lực mà cụ ko rành? tính dấu nghề hả cụ?

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> máy này thì chắc là chưa đến mức sử dụng van servo? vẫn giữ vị trí khi mất điện vậy là loại van 4-3(hoặc 5-3) khóa hai ngõ ra khi ko có điện, vậy khi lên hết hành trình cắt điện của van nó ko thể xuống nếu ko tác động vào van lại,những chuyện khác chưa cần bàn tới


Con này dùng 1 van đảo chiều ( 2 cuộn dây) và 2 van điều hướng ( 1 cuộn dây). còn 1 van nữa em cũng chưa biết tính năng của nó. bác có cao kiến gì giúp em với

----------


## CKD

@CNC FANUC
Em nhượng quyền thương hiệu thôi cụ ạ. Tụi nó làm gì em đâu quan tâm. Hehe.

Tụt pen nhanh nguyên nhân từ van không phải là không có. Nhưng thường thì hỏng phốt hay gặp hơn.
Nhưng check cái van thì dễ hơn là check cái phốt. Đo đó đầu tiên cần check là cái van Ok. Van ok thì phải hạ máy check phốt. Chứ cấm đầu vô check cái phôt đuối lắm à.

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Con này dùng 1 van đảo chiều ( 2 cuộn dây) và 2 van điều hướng ( 1 cuộn dây). còn 1 van nữa em cũng chưa biết tính năng của nó. bác có cao kiến gì giúp em với


Cũng chẳng có cao kiến gì, mà em còn thác mác là nó bị khi nào, lên hết hành trình nó tụt xuống nhanh ko, khi mat điênj hoàn toàn lưỡi tut xuống ko(nhanh hay cham)con này chắc là ko có hệ thống tự can bằng lưỡi nên thủy lực đơn giản thôi

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Cũng chẳng có cao kiến gì, mà em còn thác mác là nó bị khi nào, lên hết hành trình nó tụt xuống nhanh ko, khi mat điênj hoàn toàn lưỡi tut xuống ko(nhanh hay cham)con này chắc là ko có hệ thống tự can bằng lưỡi nên thủy lực đơn giản thôi


Khi mất điện hoàn toàn hoặc lên hết hành trình thì nó tụt rất chậm bác ạ.

----------

